# Your locomotive roster



## sedfred2 (May 16, 2015)

i thought it would be neat to start a thread where everyone lists all the locomotives on their roster, i have twenty of them. ill start:

Bachmann UP 4-8-4 
Bachmann H4 2-6-6-2 
Bachmann 2-8-4 
Bachmann 2-8-0
Bachmann 2-10-0 
Bachmann 0-6-0t
Bachmann USRA 0-6-0
Bachmann Alco 2-6-0 
Bachmann modern 4-4-0
Bachmann Dewitt clinton 0-4-0
Bachmann lafayette 4-2-0
IHC 4-6-2
IHC 4-8-2
IHC Camelback 2-6-0
IHC 2-10-2
Life like USRA 0-8-0
BLI PRR T1
BLI PRR S2 turbine
Bachmann F7A
Athearn SW1500

Im definitely a steam guy!


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't have a very large layout, so I just have 5 locomotives:

BLI 2-8-2 USRA Heavy Mikado
BLI EMD SD7
BLI EMD SD9
BLI EMD SW7
Walters Proto EMD F7

As you can see, mostly Transition Era locomotives.

Mark


----------



## deedub35 (Jan 29, 2014)

Wow. That’s a lot. I can display my roster with one photo.









Bachmann Alco S2 - CP 7020
Atlas NRE Genset II - CP 2100
Athearn GP35 - CP 5023
Bachmann GP35 - CP 5006
Walthers GP15 - CP 1450
Bachmann GP38-2 - CP 3126
Athearn GP38-2 - CP 7410


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

A pic is worth a thousand words, some deleted others added but this is the gist of em. (Thanks Dad! )pushing over a hundred again with all the junkers I've been restoring.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Seriously?


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

I have too many to list at the moment. Mainly German Roco and Atlas US stuff. The toss in a few brass engines. I actually am not sure what I have due to storage issues. When I get into my storage closet, I am often surprised at what engines I have. I don't want to sound like a brag, when it is actually a liability.

My current layout features British Steam in n-gauge and I have about 12 locos, running three or four at a time. The rest sleep in a tin box between use cycles....


Tom


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

DIESEL -
_Southern Pacific:_
E7-A/B (BLI)
RDC (Rapido)
SD7 (BLI)
SD7 (BLI)
SD9 (BLI)
SD9 (P2K)
SD9 (P2K)
SD9 (Atlas Silver)
SD35 (Atlas Gold) _reserved_
RSD-15 (BLI)
RS11 (Atlas Gold)
RS11 (Atlas Gold)
RS11 (Atlas Silver)
RSD-4/5 (Atlas Silver)
SW-1500 (BLI)
VO-1000 (Bowser)
GE 44 ton (Bachman)

_Private owner (Lake City):_
GE 45 ton (Bachman)
S4 (Bachman)
RS-3 (Bachman)
GP7 (Bachman)
GP30 (Bachman)
-----------------------
STEAM (display) -
Big Boy (AHM)
4-4-2 (PFM)
4-6-2 (PFM)
2-6-0 (Mantua)
0-6-0 (Mantua)
Lil' Joe 0-4-0 (Varney)
------------------------
ELECTRIC (display) -
Center Cab (Lionel)


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

Steam, in order of acquisition beginning in Jan 2005:

BLI Paragon 4-6-4 lettered Toronto, Hamilton & Buffalo (jointly owned by NYC and CPR). The TH&B also had two Berkshire class 2-8-4's, but I have yet to acquire one of those;

Proto 2000 (Life Like pre-Walthers purchase) 0-6-0;

Lionel HO Challenger with QSI decoder factory installed Greyhound version with smoke lifters, Union Pacifc;

BLI Paragon S1b Niagara 4-8-4, New York Central;

BLI Platinum Series (only one release in that line ever) all metal Pennsy K4 PAcific 4-6-2;

BLI Paragon Pennsy J1 2-10-4;

Proto 2000 (still Life Like, but just having been purchased by Walthers) SW-8 in CP livery. Lovely, had to swap out the one traction axle. Walthers provided one for nothing...very quick and pleasant experience with them (2007);

Rivarossi H-8 2-6-6-6 from the Chesapeake & Ohio (came with a factory installed LokSound decoder with ridiculously wrong sound files for chuff and whistle. Yanked it and placed a Tsunami instead);

Atlas Master Gold Fairbanks-Morse Trainmaster H24-66 with factory QSI. This model, my only one from Atlas, is a gem and has me squarely in Atlas' court. This one model is almost universally liked by their many owners;

Trix NYC Mikado 2-8-2. Again, factory LokSound with bogus files. Great decoder, and they're still the best on the market, but the importers had poor judgement about sound files for some locos. The model is now with a Tsunami. If you want arguably the best steam currently available in N. American model HO non-brass, find yourself a Trix 2-8-2;

Paragon Pennsy T1 4-4-4-4. A surprisingly strong puller, a very nice model;

PCM Norfolk & Western Y6b 2-8-8-2. Wow! Probably BLI's best puller to date, and very nice model in terms of looks and performance;

BLI Hybrid 2-10-2 lettered for UP. What can I say...a home run in my opinion;

Trix GG1. All metal, like their Mikado. Swiss watch stuff. This time I give the LokSound guys a thumb up;

BLI early 'Stealth' (pre-Blue Line) Class J with no decoder. Had a Tsunami installed, runs well;

Two Genesis SD-75M. Used, some issues with tracking, had a QSI Revolution put into one and the other a Tsunami. Nice to look at, they move well, but my track has to be pristine;

BLI Paragon II ATSF 4-8-4 with QSI Revolution added. Nice locomotive;

BLI Hybrid Pennsy Q2 4-4-6-4. Another home run;

BLI Paragon II Pennsy I1sa 2-10-0. A very commendable model;

BLI Blue Line Norfolk & Western Class A 2-6-6-4. Means it came as DC, but otherwise the same as Paragon version. Had a QSI Titan installed and it's a definite keeper. Lovely model;

BLI Paragon II NYC 4-6-4 lettered NYC. Nice;

BLI Paragon II N&W Class J 4-8-4. Freight version, so somewhat matte finish, not glossy as they usually are;

BLI Niagara Paragon II. Nice, of course, but the sound files are all different from the first one, the Paragon with QSI which you might guess I prefer. Don't know where BLI got their whistle file from, but none of the three to choose from on the decoder is correct. Not even an air horn, which the Niagaras also had, and which their original Paragon with QSI included. Neat seeing a steamer roar past with the 'blaaaaaaaattt' horn sounding;

BLI Hybrid Union Pacific 4-12-2. My oh my! This one won't be collecting dust!! :thumbsup:

Most recent, a Rivarossi Heisler in Comox Logging and Rail Co, a company that worked in my local area for many years ending about 50 years ago. They had at least two Heislers, a Climax or two, and some tank rod engines. So far, it's working well, not hugely well detailed, but it shoves two BLI H2a with load hoppers up an honest-to-goodness 8% slope. Just proved it on my new build to ensure I don't have to adjust the grade downward. Yes, it's a steep grade, but geared and tank locomotives were designed for grades as steep as 12%..believe it or not. Just had to keep the crown sheet above the firebox below the water line, meaning running the engine nose-first up steep grades.

Next purchase will probably be the Rapido H1b Hudson in CP livery. Maybe 2019, the way things are looking.


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

Forgot to mention...
I also have a W&LE 2-8-0 w/tender that I scratch built from a 1958/59 MR series by Linn Westcott, using his plans and the MR Cyclopedia.


----------



## JimL (Aug 16, 2015)

CNJ:
- (2) Atlas RS-1
- (2) Atlas RS-3
- (1) Athearn RS-3
- (1) Athearn F3 A-B-A Set
- (2) Atlas S2 (re-paint/decal)
- (2) Atlas H16-44 (re-paint/decal)

Painted & Decaled Into My Own Fictitious CNJ-Owned Railroad:
- (6) Atlas GP7
- (1) BLI Mikado


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

Way too many to list, with my diesels outnumbering steam by about 20 to 1!

Just coming around to enjoying steamers as I was initially a bit intimidated by their (perceived) complexity. 

My favorite steamer? An old Mantua 4-6-2 Pacific that arrived in a lot that I had bought for something else - I didn't even know what kind it was. Was in sad shape, but I took a liking to it after I decided to see if it would run. Completely rebuilt and repainted, it turned out to be the star of the show.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Gee whiz, guys

You make me feel like a welfare case.

I only have 9 operational locos, all diesel,
all DCC and all Bachmann.

2 FTAs, Santa Fe
2 GP40s, Santa Fe
2 GE70 ton switchers, L&N
1 GP30, Gulf Mobile & Ohio
1 GP30, Great Northern
1 Dinky, Seaboard

Plus two dead as a Hillary campaign party.

1 Varney FT, Florida East Coast.
1 Marklin 0-6-0, DB 

Poor ole Don


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You asked for it. These are just my HO, I also have N,O,S,and G.

Southern Pacific
athearn BB SD40T-2 Cotton Belt #8322
athearn BB SD45 #9263
athearn BB Bevbel GP9 Cotton Belt Black Widow #824
athearn BB Bevbel GP9 Black Widow #437
Bachmann F7A Black Widow #6440 
Bachmann F7B Black Widow #8293
AHM RS2 #2061
atlas RSD5 #5305

Union Pacific

Bachmann F7A #1206
athearn BB GP38-2 #2056
tyco GP20 #5628
athearn BB SD40-2 #3637
Bachmann F9 #1468
athearn BB GP9 #137
athearn BB GP9 #130
mehano 2-8-2
rivarossi big boy 4-8-8-4 #4005
rivarossi big boy 4-8-8-4 #4003
rivarossi big boy 4-8-8-4 #4014
athearn BB SW7
IHC 4-8-2
Bachmann plus F7B #1476B
Bachmann plus F7A #1470
Bachmann plus F7A #1468
athearn BB C44-9W #9711
athearn BB C44-9W #9703
Bachmann spectrum GP30 #731
rivarossi E8A #926
rivarossi E8A #926
rivarossi challenger 4-6-6-4 #3985
rivaross #844

Missouri Pacific

athearn BB GP38-2 #2016
athearn BB SD40-2 #3256
athearn BB U30C #3329
athearn BB U30C #3329
IHC 4-8-2 #5308
athearn genesis 2-8-2 #1321
athearn genesis 2-8-2 #1319
athearn BB GP50 #3522
athearn BB GP38-2 #2160
Bachmann spectrum 4-8-2 #5305
athearn BB GP50 #3512
proto PA1 #8002
proto PA1 #8007
proto S1 #9007
BLI SD40-2 #3131
athearn BB GP38-2 #2115
rivarossi E8A #7018
rivarossi E8A #7018
rivarossi E8B

Conrail

athearn BB GP40 #3284
athearn BB GP38-2 #8276
athearn BB GP38-2 #8276

Burlington Nothern

model power RS11 #4186
athearn BB GP50 #3114
athearn BB SD40-2 #6784
athearn BB SD40-2 #6784
athearn BB SW1500 #127
athearn BB SD40-2 #6773

Boston & Maine

Bachmann spectrum Doodle Bug #1180

Chicago & North Western

proto F3A #4064
proto F3B #4065B

Norfolk & Western

Bachmann spectrum 4-8-4 J Class #611
Bachmann H16-44 #147
BLI Y6B 2-8-8-2 #2200
BLI Class A 2-6-6-4 #1218
Bachmann GP50 #6518

Washington & Richmond

rivarossi 2-8-4 #574

Pierre Marquet

rivarossi 2-8-4 #1222

PRR

athearn BB F7B
athearn BB F7A
athearn BB F7A
Bachmann spectrum K4 4-6-2 #1361
mantua 2-8-2
proto F3A #9508
proto F3A #9508
proto F3B #9508B
mantua F3B #9821B
mantua F3B #9821B

Santa Fe

Tyco 2-8-0 #5300
athearn BB F7B #269B
athearn BB GP9 #4286
mehano 2-8-2 #3127
Bachmann 2-8-0 #705
AHM FMB
Bachmann F7A #307
athearn BB F7A #236L
athearn BB F7a #235L
athearn BB F7A
athearn BB F7A
tyco GP9 #5628
Bachmann 0-6-0 #2126

American Orient Express

rivarossi E8A
rivarossi E8A

New York Central

rivarossi 4-6-4
proto Erie A #5002
proto Erie B #5101

Am Trak

Bachmann F40PH #350
Bachmann spectrum F40PH #214
Bachmann F40PH #100
athearn BB AMD103 #838

Illinois Central

athearn BB GP35 #9432

Central Pacific

Bachmann Jupiter 4-4-0

Silver Streak

tyco C430 #430

Spirit of 76

Tyco C430

Norfolk Southern

athearn BB GP38-2 #4164

C & O

tyco F9A #4015
tyco F7A #4015
Bachmann spectrum 2-6-6-2 #1521

B & O

rivarossi 4-6-2 #3500
mantua 2-8-2
Bachmann F7B

Chicago & Alton

rivarossi E8A
rivarossi E8A
rivarossi 4-6-2 #5299

This is what 25 years of collecting gets you. Be carefull

There is about 20 missing. I know I have over 130 locomotives. I must have missed a page in my inventory.

.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Wow, I can't believe how many locomotives many of you guys own! Not sure if that knowledge hurts or helps me when I might decide to purchase another locomotive. 

Mark


----------



## J.C. (Dec 24, 2016)

way too many to list by road but have,
32 PK2 steam and diesel 
18 proto 1000 
28 athearn bb
6 athearn genesis all steam
12 assorted brass most all steam
4 mantua steam
8 ihc mixed steam and diesels 
9 rivarossi steam and diesels
4 hobbytown all pa's
5 ahm steam
3 tyco mix
5 varney mix 
2 Bachmann steam
2 spectrum


that's what I have in running condition according to inventory.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

If I was just starting to get back in myself, without Dad's collection , I probably have 4 or 5 good engines & would then be playing with my junk lots, at today's prices I'd have to be a really picky buyer. 
Thing is I don't want to mess up any of his stuff, so I do my detailing & modifications on the junk lots I buy, but they add up quick & every now & then you get a good engine in the mix.
I'm over 30 running engines in the last few batches after selling off 5 or 6 tycos I fixed up & detailed, lost money on em, but the tinkering is what I'm after , that's the fun for me. :smokin:
When I was selling His stuff in the begining I sold of 2,700 worth of stuff, didn't even put a dent in the collection. so for 5 years I've had a free hobby & really haven't put much of it back in. But I do catch myself watching a lot of what I sold on ebay thinking of buying some back? :goofball:


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

mopac said:


> This is what 25 years of collecting gets you. Be carefull
> 
> .


If you ask me, you have shown amazing restraint! I've been 'collecting' for 8 years and am at over 200 locomotives 

Not bragging, but it is what it is


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Mopac, re check your list. I think you forgot one.:laugh:

Lets see:
Walthers E60CF
Rivarossi Y6b
MDC Climax
2 Mantua little six
Mehano 0-4-0T
3 Charmerz FA 2's
3 AHM RS2
3 AHM ALCO S2
AHM SW1
ATT ALCO 415
2 TYCO C- 630
Athearn rubber band GP9
8 AHM BL2
4 AHM FM C-Liner
AHM GE Centercab
AHM MTD Diesel
4 Tyco NYC RF 16 Sharks
3 Tyco Midnight Special Sharks
Hornby 2-6-0 Ivatt
Hornby 0-4-4 M7
Tri -ang Class 37 Diesel
2 TYCO C-430
2 Lionel GP 30


----------



## ssgt (Jan 8, 2013)

I have about 150 PRR transition era locomotives,mainly steam and some early diesels.I also have some electrics gg1,p5,mp54 L5,L6 and a p5b.


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

RUSTY Cuda, mopac, J.C. so you guys own a train stores. 
Here's my meager list.

Bachmann	Atlantic Coast Line	EMD GP7 Diesel
Bachmann	Rock Island Alco RS-3 Diesel
Bachmann	Santa Fe EMD FT Diesel
Bachmann	Western Pacific EMD GP7 Diesel
BLI Santa Fe GP 35 Diesel
BLI Southern Pacific Alco RSD 15, SP Diesel
BLI Atlantic Marine Trackmobile Diesel


Baldwin Seaboard 4-4-0 Steam
N.C.&ST.L. Dixie LINE 0-6-0 Steam
Pennsylvania Alco 2-6-0 Steam
Reading 0-4-0 Tank Switcher Steam DC
Rock Island 2-8-2 USRA Light Mikado Steam


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Better stocked than some I have seen. Many of mine are new in box, never ran. I have
not had a layout for years. Planning a new layout but it is still in planning stage. I have
over 400 feet of brand new flex track. Most I bought at 1.29 for a 3 foot section. I guess
it is 4 bucks or more now per 3 foot section. I have everything I need for new layout except the lumber. And I have some of that in the garage. I even have my DCC system,
8 amp super chief and of coarse an 8 amp booster. Plans are for 80 some feet of around the walls layout. I am retired 2 years now so no excuse of no time. Just got to do it. I have been messing with S gauge this year.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

Come on, Mopac! Quit thinking about it and DO IT!


----------



## jlc41 (Feb 16, 2016)

MOPAC, you should have started already...get a move on.


----------



## Kadotus (Oct 28, 2016)

Steam:
Varney 4-6-0 "Casey Jones"
Mantua 0-4-0 Dockside
Precision Models 5405 Hudson 
Old Cast Brass 0-6-0

Diesel:
Cary/Hobbytown Alco S-2
Hobbytown Alco PA
Lindsay Alco FA
Microcast Alco FA
2 Hobbytown Alco RS-3
Athearn Baldwin AS-16
Hobbytown E-7ABA set
Several Varney F-3A/Bs
2 Hobbytown F-7
2 Lionel GP-7

I like the older die-casts :dunno:


----------



## LateStarter (Mar 12, 2016)

mopac said:


> Planning a new layout but it is still in planning stage.


Me too...
Like my username says, I'm way behind. I've got all this benchwork, rolling stock and motive power, and barely any track laid, and no wiring.
All plans and no action. hwell:


----------



## Krieglok (Sep 7, 2013)

Gosh, too man you to list. 35 years of collecting. I think I have every AHM steam engine/ GG1 type ever made, not every road name though, except for the GG1s. 

Storage is getting scary...

Tom


----------

